# the worlds most venomous spider??



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

so anyone know what it actually is?? I was watching a video on youtube of someone feeding a sydney funnelweb an people saying that it aint even dangerous but I know this species venom is very toxic.

If I was asked what the most dangerous spider was I'd say sydney funnelwebs followed by probably black widows or wandering spiders, thats as in the spider with the most venom that can bite through a humans skin. I know there are ones with strong venom that can't pierce skin so aren't dangerous...

Be interesting to see what people on here think as you all been really helpful to me since I joined so am sure someone will know for sure...


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

i always thought it was the sydney funnel web or black widow like you said. which is the spider which hides in peoples shoes in Australia? thats pretty toxic i think. if it was sydney funnelweb i wouldnt be surprised australia has all the most deadly things LOL


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Black widow spiders are pathetic compared to what else is out there.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

funnel webs are for sure, they have a horrible venom.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Sydney funnel webs and brazilian wandering spiders.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Atrax Robustus is the most venomous species of arachnid


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> Sydney funnel webs and brazilian wandering spiders.


Thats what I was thinking but out of the 2 I always thought that sydney funnelwebs venom was more potent and was fater acting than wandering spiders.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*hmmmm*

*Look what i found. *

*'s an age old question and I'm sure you'd like an answer, well here goes:
*This is a rather difficult question to answer as there are actually a number of very venomous spiders in the world, all of which have caused human deaths (in some cases the reported cases are anecdotal rather than scientifically recorded). 
Of those, the Black Widow Spider (Lactrodectus mactans) of North America is the most well known of the so-called deadly spiders. Other members of the Lactrodectus family are found throughout many temperate parts of the world, such as Australia where it is known as the Red Back spider and New Zealand where it is known as the Katipo spider. 
The Sydney funnel spider (Atrax robustus) of Australia is often quoted as being the spider with the most dangerous venom. 
On the other hand; according to the Guinness Book of Records the world’s most venomous spiders is the Brazilian wandering spider (Phoneutria nigriventer). 
This spider is believed to have the most active neurotoxic venom of any living spider. Its venom is so potent that only 0.006mg (0.00000021oz) is sufficient to kill a mouse.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Funnel spid mg:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *Look what i found. *
> 
> *'s an age old question and I'm sure you'd like an answer, well here goes:
> *This is a rather difficult question to answer as there are actually a number of very venomous spiders in the world, all of which have caused human deaths (in some cases the reported cases are anecdotal rather than scientifically recorded).
> ...


Tests on mice don't count on humans as the physiology are a bit different.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

am i imagining it or did i hear of a brown recluse spider being a bit of a venemous lil bugger? :crazy:


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Tests on mice don't count on humans as the physiology are a bit different.


 
Ahem

_Phoneutria_ has a highly venomous bite. They include some of the relatively few species of spiders that present a threat to human beings.
These spiders are notorious both due to their toxic venom, and because they are not reluctant to attack people who appear threatening. Of the eight described species, _P. nigriventer_ and _P. fera_ most frequently receive mention in mass-media publications. _P. nigriventer_ is the species responsible for most cases of venom intoxication in Brazil because it commonly is found in highly populated areas of south-eastern Brazil, such as the states of São Paulo, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro and Espírito Santo. The species _P. fera_ is native to the northern portion of South America in the Amazon of Brazil, Venezuela, Ecuador, Peru and the Guyanas.
Recent studies suggest that these spiders only inject venom in approximately one-third of their bites and may only inject a small amount in another third. However, research in this area is hindered by the difficulty of identifying particular subspecies.
Bites from these spiders may result in only a couple of painful pinpricks to full-blown envenomation. In either case, people bitten by a _Phoneutria_ or any Ctenid should seek immediate emergency treatment as the venom is possibly life threatening. _P. fera_ and _P. nigriventer_ are the two most commonly implicated as the most virulent of the _Phoneutria_ spiders. _Phoneutria_ not only has a potent neurotoxin, but is reported to have one of the most excruciatingly painful envenomations of all spiders due to its high concentration of serotonin.
Their wandering nature is another reason it is considered so dangerous. In densely populated areas, _Phoneutria_ species usually search for cover and dark places to hide during daytime, leading it to hide within houses, clothes, cars, boots, boxes and log piles; thus generating accidents when people disturb it. Its other common name - the "banana spider" - as attributed because it is occasionally found as a 'stowaway' within shipments of bananas.
Despite their reputation as the world's deadliest spiders, there are multiple studies that dispute their capacity for fatal human envenomation. One study suggested that only 2.3% of bites (mainly in children) were serious enough to require antivenin.[4] However, other sources suggest they are the most dangerous or toxic spiders in the world based upon toxicology studies. One of the most notable and thorough studies is presented in the book _"Venomous Animals and their Venoms Vol. III" edited by Wolfgang Bucheral and Eleanor Buckley_, and clearly demonstrate _Phoneutria nigriventer'_s extreme toxicity in a table showing that the amount necessary to kill a 20g mouse was only .006mg (intravenously) and .0134 subcutaneously as compared to _Latrodectus mactans_ (Black Widow) at 0.110 and 0.2 respectively. The same study reports the death of two children killed by the same spider in São Sebastião identified as a _Phoneutria_, and identified by Bucheral. This demonstrates the fact that identification is key in the process of accurately associating a bite with the correct, offending species. Both _P. nigriventer_ and _P. fera_ are extremely dangerous. Pharmalogical studies strongly suggest the danger of _Phoneutria_ envenomation and ranks various species of the _Phoneutria_ genus arguably as one of the world's most dangerous spiders.
Aside from causing intense pain, the venom of the spider can also cause priapism - uncomfortable erections that can last for many hours and lead to impotence. The venom may eventually be used in erectile dysfunction treatments


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

As far as I know mice blood is diffrent to human blood because human blood can bind to the venom of tarantulas dont know about more venomous spiders how that works like. Think mexican red leg tarantulas have more potent venom than other tarantulas an this can be used in antidotes for bites from black widows an other more venomous spiders.

an yeh recluse spiders have very toxic venom too.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

im sure i read some where that some mice or rats were immune to some of the most deadly spider bites (could of been snakes my memory is fairly poor these days) that would normally kill a person so vermin tests are a waste of time. 

and the widow family's vemon varies greatly depending where in the world you are.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Thing is, as mentuioned, in regards to the Atrax robusta, bites on mice are reletively inconsequentioal with the mice hurt, but alive after.. in humans its alot more severe, we ahave a serious suseptability to the toxins in it their bite.
(primates)


LD50 are inaccurate due to these physiological diffferences.

I would personally least like to be bitten by a Atrax. in regards to Phoenutria sp. (P nigriventer) iv heard its almost euphoric sensation, also highly arousing, lol. 
hereas a bite from arax will have you pleading for you life within a number of minutes, lol

Laterodectus are poisonous, but arent aggressive and are very relutctant to bite AND also only have small venom sacs thus a small dosage.
5% of bite victims udner 5yo, and over 50yo die from a bite, not really that much afaik. They arent a dangerous spider really, youv got to be being silly or ignorent to be bitten


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

athy59 said:


> Ahem





C_Strike said:


> Thing is, as mentuioned, in regards to the Atrax robusta, bites on mice are reletively inconsequentioal with the mice hurt, but alive after.. in humans its alot more severe, we ahave a serious suseptability to the toxins in it their bite.
> (primates)
> 
> 
> ...


I think that clears that one up. I didn't state they were not venomous or highly dangerous to humans, just that tests on mice are Scientifically and Medically insignificant.



Juggernaut said:


> am i imagining it or did i hear of a brown recluse spider being a bit of a venemous lil bugger? :crazy:


Yes they are a cow and you don't want to be bitten by them. Ive read up on some medical journals of what happens after a bite and its not pleasant.


----------



## wolves-stu (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you guys seen the recluse bite videos on youtube ?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

It is very difficult to define which is the most venomous or dangerous spider, both Phoenutria and Atrax have been awarded top honour. More fatalities are attributed to Phoenutria, than Atrax, but this is probably more to do with medical facilities available in Australia. However, the most venomous spider is now regarded as _Sicarius hahnii_ from Namibia. Recent tests have shown this little beastie has the most hideous venom, however, bits on humans appear to be unknown.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> It is very difficult to define which is the most venomous or dangerous spider, both Phoenutria and Atrax have been awarded top honour. More fatalities are attributed to Phoenutria, than Atrax, but this is probably more to do with medical facilities available in Australia. However, the most venomous spider is now regarded as _Sicarius hahnii_ from Namibia. Recent tests have shown this little beastie has the most hideous venom, however, bits on humans appear to be unknown.


woops, does that mean non-DWA?:whistling2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

This beastie has the most venom
(Six Eyed Sand Spider)









Whilst this Beastie has the worst effects on humans
(Brazilian Wandering Spider)









Thus says the T-Man


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> woops, does that mean non-DWA?:whistling2:


You are not suppose to have noticed that!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> This beastie has the most venom
> (Six Eyed Sand Spider)
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest that the spider that has the worst effect on humans would in fact be _Loxoceles_, [_L. laeta_]. They have a much larger range and bite more people and the bites are very debilitating. The species that bites most people is probably _Latrodectus_., due to there extensive range.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

The worst spider bite in the world is the one that just bit YOU !!!


----------

